# Zombie Boy Limb Eater



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Zombie Boy Limb Eater is exclusive to Spirit Halloween. New for the 2013 season. Available online on 8/1

Freak out all who enter your haunted house on Halloween when you decorate with this Zombie Boy Limb Eater Animated Decoration. This gruesome animated prop features a hungry zombie boy, in a crouched position, eating a severed arm. 

Sound, Motion or optional Footpad Activated. 
Dimensions: 32" x 13" x 18"	
Includes AC/DC adapter 
$149.99


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

I want it!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

I am buying one


----------

